# SAQA Validation



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

Hello ladies and gentlemen

As my temp residency application was rejected (i have a girlfriend in ZA but we haven't cohabited for two years...) i'm now looking into the critical skills visa instead as i'm a software engineer.

* Is it possible to send in the application to SAQA via mail or do i actually need to go there in person and hand it in? I live in Sweden...
* Do they accept copies of the documentation or at least certified copies? Not too keen on sending originals via mail if that's accepted. :confused2:

Any input is appreciated


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

Ok so after having done some reading i understand certified copies should be OK to mail.

I'm struggling to find a crystal clear list of required documents though?


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi Colt

Yes, you can send certified copies to SAQA. You also need to send them:

- a certified copy of a full transcript of academic record/list of subjects reflecting each year of study,
- your signed application form that you printed off their website after subscribing,
- a certified copy of your passport,
- proof of payment of the correct amount with your submission number in the reference field

Be sure to send ALL of these documents exactly as they want or they will reject your application and immediately send back your documents without consulting with you on anything. This means that you will have to resend them your documents and make the payment again.


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

Thank you very much for the input.

I'm yet to register with the professional body, which is the IITPSA, and am currently reviewing their requirements for Critical Skills visa. I wonder how strict they are when it comes to the reference letters. Would they approve a reference letter translated into english by myself given that i attach the originals aswell, or would i need to get a sworn translator to do it? The rest of the docs i have are already in English (academic transcripts, ISTQB certificate and CV) so it would be one less thing to think about...


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Colt

Put of curiosity how long have you cohabited with Your partner? I'm about to apply for a life partner permit and that's exactly what I'm afraid will happen to me. I'm scared I won't be able to prove 2 years. What did you submit that they weren't happy with?


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

We didn't really have any _proper_ proof of cohabitation as our relationship has been a long distance one. We were (naively) hoping they would be OK with us being able to prove that our relationship had existed for at least two years anyway, and we were also open with this during the short interview they had with us when submitting the application at the embassy. Our lacking proof consisted of photos together and flight tickets throughout the years. At least this will show other members not to try the same route. 

I'm sure your application will be more successful.


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you so much! That is VERY helpful! I have some documents that i think will do, but of course one can never really be too sure when it comes to these things.


----------

